# Market research?



## KaffeePause (Sep 2, 2011)

Hello everyone

I'm in the very early stages of considering setting up a mobile coffee shop. I've thought for some time that no one seems to cater for that mid afternoon chocolate/decent coffee need and so I'm going to do some decent research on the matter (part of me thinks there must be a reason why you seen 'sandwich vans' a plenty in the mornings but nothing for that afternoon lull).

So with this in mind I'm thinking that industrial estates locally that have a large population of 'office workers' would potentially be a good market. However I need more than that to base a business model on obviously, so how do I do the research- is the best method to get out there with a clip board first thing/last thing to people a few questions as they pass?

Also, how do I do it with out treading on toes of other established coffee vans (after a google search I can only find 1 such business in the area I'm considering- however my husband works in that area and has never seen a coffee van come by, let alone in the afternoon).

I've spoken to the local council's- I've been told I can really only park on private property as I wouldn't get a street trading licence for various reasons (clear way policy in one place and very long waiting list in the other). I'm struggling to find the management company (s) that deal with the industrial estates I'm interested in trading in to gain permission. Any ideas on how to find this out?

Sorry for the millions of questions. Any advice very much appreciated- I want to know that any decision I've made for this venture is based on knowledge rather than lust for coffee!


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

If you are thinking of specific industrial estates, talk to the individual business owners/managers on them to see if it's ok to pull up in their car parks to sell coffee to their workers on their breaks. That way it is the responsibility of the business not you as far as permission goes! Sandwich vans tend to cater for peoples' lunches so they like to sell out by lunchtime having loaded up in the morning. Coffee vans do better in the afternoon as workers are much more likely to want a coffee and maybe a muffin or a flapjack mid afternoon than a sandwich.

Where are you planning to set up? Have a look at my business set up package and see if you would be interested....

http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Join-The-Coffee-Bean.html

Andy


----------

